# I need help! Betta eggs with female betta



## Beryl Lin (Oct 8, 2021)

Help! I have been trying to mate my pair of bettas for a few days now but they were not making happen. They just co-exist in the tank but no spawning..

so I separated them back into their own tanks for 2 days now. And suddenly this morning I saw some bubble nest in my female betta tank and there’s eggs inside! So she built the bubble nest, laid the eggs and placed them into the bubbles herself!!

what should I do? Should I be worried that she will eat them? Should I take her out and put the male into her tank instead? How do I know if the eggs are fertilized?I have attached photos of the bubble nest and the eggs. Pls help advise! 🙏🏻


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello @Beryl Lin 
When betta spawn the male wraps his body around the female as the female releases eggs the male releases his milt to fertilize the eggs. The eggs are not fertile and you should remove them before your female eats them.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with skully; remove the unfertilized eggs and recondition the pair.

Most first time females usually take 3 days of courtship, longer if the set up is big and well planted or has many hiding places. Veterans usually spawn within 24 hours. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Beryl Lin (Oct 8, 2021)

indjo said:


> I agree with skully; remove the unfertilized eggs and recondition the pair.
> 
> Most first time females usually take 3 days of courtship, longer if the set up is big and well planted or has many hiding places. Veterans usually spawn within 24 hours.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


oh meaning it’s ok for me to leave them in the tank together for 3 days? I kept separating them at night cause I am afraid they will end up fighting..


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you keep separating during the courtship, they will not spawn. Next time just let nature take it's course until you see eggs. I suggest releasing the female about an hour before dark. Veterans usually spawn the following morning - afternoon. But if they don't spawn, give them at least 3 days or until you see the female showig stress stipes and fleeing everytine the male approaches.

If you have a viscous male, you will see violent aggression within 30 minutes of their release. But from your explanation, the male sounds docile. 

BUT, since you just said you separated at night, and you see them just "chilling", the male may not be healthy enough - he should be able to be very active during most of the day, not resting for too long unless he is working his nest.

I suggest you feed them 2-3 times daily until their belly becomes plump (not round) before you retry breeding them.

Good luck


----------

